# Anulador de sonido???



## Chico3001 (Abr 15, 2011)

Una disculpa a los Srs. Moderadores si este tema no va aqui o si ya esta repetido , pero me dio flojera usar el buscador... 

Bueno... entrando al tema, es la 2 o 3a vez que escucho de un metodo para literalmente "anular" completamente el sonido en un cuarto, al punto donde 2 personas gritando no se oyen entre si... 

Segun me comentaban este efecto se crea poniendo una bocina a muy baja frecuencia (aparentemente 10Hz) pero desconozco la forma de onda..... 

Las fuentes que me lo han comentado son completamente distintas, no se conocen entre si y son personas que respeto mucho en el ambito del audio... por lo que estoy descartando que sea una broma, sin embargo ninguna me quiso decir el metodo que uso... 

Sera esto posible? que si ponemos la forma de onda adecuada en un cuarto, podamos cancelar todo sonido dentro de el?, y no estoy hablando de solo eliminar el ruido.. sino de realizar un completo silencio dentro del cuarto....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 16, 2011)

Ummmmmmmm , conozco los auriculares que amplifican la señal desfasada 180 º , de eso a 10 Hz no tengo noticia


----------



## arrivaellobo (Abr 16, 2011)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/antisonido-puede-silenciar-ambiente-20696/


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 16, 2011)

El sistema probablemente exista, pero es imposible que actúe tal como comentaron tus fuentes. 

Para poder "matar" una onda en un volumen necesitás que su longitud de onda sea mayor que las dimensiones del recinto. Si no, necesitarías tener altavoces distribuidos flotando por toda la habitación (comercialmente inviable  ) 

Un sonido de 10Hz tiene una longitud de onda de 33m, es factible entonces cancelar/disminuir los efectos debido a los modos de resonancia natural de un local.

Pero la voz humana tiene la mayor parte de su espectro entre 150 y 3000Hz (pico por los 500Hz), estaríamos hablando de longitudes de onda de entre 10cm y 2m --> jamás las vas a poder cancelar en toda una habitación.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 16, 2011)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Una disculpa a los Srs. Moderadores si este tema no va aqui o si ya esta repetido , pero me dio flojera usar el buscador...........



Hace un tiempo se trató el tema, no recuerdo el post, pero si recuerdo que había encontrado un IC aplicado que realizaba bastante del trabajo de cancelación por emisión de un sonido desfasado 180º.
El IC pre-amplificaba, producía el desfasaje ajustaba su ganancia en base al nivel de SPL del sonido detectado (A neutralizar).
Esto aplicado a unos auriculares.


----------



## juanma (Abr 16, 2011)

Encontre esto y me parecio interesante compartirlo:

http://www.headwize.com/projects/noise_prj.htm

La direccion la encontre en esta pagina:
http://www.electronics-lab.com/blog/?cat=14&paged=7

Es un compilado muy interesante sobre varios circuitos.
Hay uno que utiliza una display LCD matriz de puntos como analizador de espectro (FFT) y varios MP3 Player DIY (caseros).

Saludos!


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 16, 2011)

Pero no estoy hablando de una cancelacion de sonido por una onda invertida... es precisamente lo que describe Eduardo, poner un sonido de algun tipo que "mate" todo el sonido en un local

Me lo describieron de 2 formas, la primera me comentaban que cuando existian los discos de acetato, habia un disco hecho especialmente para probar bocinas, en algun experimento que hizo este tipo puso la bocina a resonar junto con el cuarto, y el efecto fue que todo el sonido dentro de esa habitacion se elimino

El otro proceso fue muy similar pero lo aplicaron de modo diferente, tenian un cuarto con paredes huecas y dentro tenian bocinas reproduciendo ruido blanco, el efecto creado fue de aislante de todos los sonidos que venian del exterior...


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 16, 2011)

Con ruido blanco lo que hacés es enmascaramiento. 
A lo mejor el hallazgo fué que con infrasonidos también hay enmascaramiento. Pero de ahí a que no se escuchen gritos...


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 16, 2011)

Jajaja suena a ficcion apoco no, en fin recuerdo que vi una capitulo de una serie de ficcion que aca en mexico se llamaba "espionaje electronico" salia en el canal 11, y en ese capitulo supuestamente habian desarrollado un dispostivo capaz de anular cualquier tipo de sonido en cualquier tipo de lugar, asi podian hacer estallar una bomba y no se escuchaba nada, desde entonces busque y busque y solo encontre eso de invertir la señal pero solo se aplica como lo mencionan los compañeros pero de ahi a que se pueda aplicar a todo un lugar humm pues no creo, en fin me canse de buscar


----------



## foso (Abr 17, 2011)

Contestenmé esto por favor. Acabo de hacer un experimento que me  pueden decir que es una brutalidad lo que hice, no me importa. Me tenía que sacar la duda.

Bueno puse dos señales cuadradas de 1250 Hz defasadas 180º conectadas a dos parlantitos distintos, esperando no oir nada, puesto que se debería anular el sonido. Pero resulta que suena igual, prácticamente con el mismo volumen que con un solo parlante.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 17, 2011)

foso dijo:


> Contestenmé esto por favor. Acabo de hacer un experimento que me  pueden decir que es una brutalidad lo que hice, no me importa. Me tenía que sacar la duda.
> 
> Bueno puse dos señales cuadradas de 1250 Hz defasadas 180º conectadas a dos parlantitos distintos, esperando no oir nada, puesto que se debería anular el sonido. Pero resulta que suena igual, prácticamente con el mismo volumen que con un solo parlante.



Tu prueba no es muy científica que digamos 

Ambas fuentes de sonido deben estar lo más aproximadamente que se pueda a la a la misma distancia de tu oído.

Al ser la frecuencia relativamente alta (1250Hz) la distancia entre tus oídos no permitirá distinguir fácilmente la cancelación.

Es mas fácil distinguir el efecto con frecuencias bajas.

Te tapas una oreja y te desplazas muy lentamente alejándote o acercándote de las fuentes de sonido, en un momento vas a detectar que el sonido sufre una atenuación importante.

Yo empleaba este método para verificar si estaban los parlantes en fase. Así que te garantizo que da resultado, es cuestión de "Entrenar" el oído para detectar la condición de cancelación.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 17, 2011)

foso dijo:


> Bueno puse dos señales cuadradas de 1250 Hz defasadas 180º conectadas a dos parlantitos distintos, esperando no oir nada,* puesto que se debería anular el sonido*. Pero resulta que suena igual, prácticamente con el mismo volumen que con un solo parlante.


 Como _*puesto que*_ ? 

Esta es la propagación de una onda en 2D. Si bien en ese video las fuentes están en fase, con un poco de imaginación queda claro que si hubieran estado en contrafase, el "dibujo" sería diferente pero anularse en todo el espacio ni por casualidad.




Con ondas largas o en espacios muy chicos la cosa mejora, y justamemente por eso los sistemas existentes son con auriculares. 
En autos solo se apunta a eliminar los sonidos de baja frecuencia  debidos a vibraciones de la estructura por el motor y el viento. Y se necesitan varios parlantes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2011)

Hasta donde se , la mejor solución la logran dentro de auriculares "en un punto y dirección" (considerando el conducto auditivo como una única dirección y sentido)


----------

